# Spacefilling model



## massalvaje

Hi, I study biochemistry. This word (spacefilling) refers to a molecular structure. Can anybody traslate it please? I´m Sorry about grammar


----------



## cybermetaller

Hello, massalvaje.
Could you give some more context, please?

Regards!


----------



## massalvaje

Hi cyber, is difficult to explain. It refers to the molecular backbone of a protein. I think backbone is similar to spacefilling, but i don´t understand. First of all: thanks!


----------



## massalvaje

I have an idea. Spacefilling is the representation of interactions between atoms?


----------



## cybermetaller

Based on that, I think you could see it as a branched structure, not a linear one, that fills the space around it.

Hope it helps!


----------



## massalvaje

I agree, is the spacial representation of molecular interactions. Thank you very much for your help


----------



## cybermetaller

Your welcome!!!


----------



## papillon

Hi *Massalvaje*,
space-filling is one of the popular ways to show molecular structure. In this model, every atom is represented by a _sphere_ with a radius proportional to its  Vab-der-Vaals radius, which is more or volume the space that the atom occupies in space. Thus, _space-filling. _Space-filling models are useful, particularly in biochemistry, because they best represent the true shape of the molecule. To compare with other types of models, see here. In the image, you see the same molecule represented in three different ways: spce-filling, ball and stick, and wireframe (skeletal).


----------



## massalvaje

OO Hi, papillon.I like that, i only have one more question please. Backbone = skeletal?


----------



## papillon

massalvaje said:


> ...i only have one more question please. Backbone = skeletal?


Well, depends on the context, but in chemistry they can mean the  same thing. In "normal" English backbone is _columna_ (anatomical).


----------



## cybermetaller

As far as I understand, backbone not necessarily refers to a type of representation, but also to the principal chain of a polymer (most of the time the largest one) in linear or semi-branched ones.


----------



## papillon

cybermetaller said:


> As far as I understand, backbone not necessarily refers to a type of representation, but also to the principal chain of a polymer (most of the time the largest one) in linear or semi-branched ones.


Yes, that's the first thing that comes to my mind.


----------



## massalvaje

Thanks very much papillon, your help is very useful. Now, I can follow my study


----------



## massalvaje

With regards to backbone, I think it refers to the structure of alpha carbone in the protein skeleton, this is, the principail chain.


----------

